# Family life



## Leah (Jun 1, 2017)

I was born in Greenville SC to my parents Marian and Carl Dean Malone who eventually divorced many years now , I have three sisters Diane,Donna,Debra and one brother Daniel. I am married my second marriege . I have four children of my own James.Christopher.Michelle.and Taylor . I also have three handsome grandsons Cody, Colton and Carter Daniel .All of my grandparents have since passed away .My mother lives in Greenwood SC and father as far as I know in my home town Greenville SC. I do not speak nor see my father are my sisters and brother long story to my reasons why but I Am close to my mother and children and grandchildren.my husband and I have been together 8 years now and will be married 6 years this July 17th .He is younger then me 47 and I am 58 but we get along wonderful and look at our ages as just a number nothing more .He's my true love life partner and love of my life . Together we làugh,and enjoy spending time together.Life is good our journey continues... would love to hear from y'all about your family etc ..Leah


----------

